# Need a local builder



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Looking for someone to redo a surf rod i have, need reel seat moved and new guides ordered and installed. I live in Calvert county and rod is 8ft 1 piece so do not want to ship.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Pm sent


----------

